# Steelhead jigs



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I have been fishing for Steelhead about 7 years and catching them for about 4 years. When I started the sporting goods stores sold jigs that looked like big ice fishing jigs and when I used them the hooks straighten out when I pulled them off a snag. I was worried that when I finally got a steelhead the hook would straighten out. So, I haven't used them since.

Now, I think I would like to try jigs again in an attempt to keep the offering below my bobber especially in higher current. I typically use several split shot spread out and a small (Raven Specimen 12) bare hook with a couple wax worms so I thought I would try a bare painted jig.

I have seen people using large painted jigs, glow jigs, jigs with rubber legs and what looks like crappie jigs. They add small spawn bags or wax worms. 

Finally the questions. Please give me your opinions on if the fish go for the jig or the wax worm ? I have a feeling it could depend on the current but I am still pretty wet behind the ears. Do you ever fish the jigs without bait?

Actually, I could use any advise you have regarding jig choice.

Thanks,
FF


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Look for jigs that are made with 2X heavy hooks, Mustad 32833 are a common 2X jig hook. They are not normally found in most stores, but there are some stores that carry 2X heavy jigs. There are several guys on this site that make them, check out Great Lakes Floats and Jigs on Facebook, or Troutguy26 on here, he should be able to help you with just about any color you would want.

D


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

flyrodder46 said:


> Look for jigs that are made with 2X heavy hooks, Mustad 32833 are a common 2X jig hook. They are not normally found in most stores, but there are some stores that carry 2X heavy jigs. There are several guys on this site that make them, check out Great Lakes Floats and Jigs on Facebook, or Troutguy26 on here, he should be able to help you with just about any color you would want.
> 
> D


Thanks for the information. I just checked on Facebook and the Jigs and Floats are very impressive and I am watching for Troutguy26 to respond to another thread in North West Rivers regarding pictures of his products and pricing. 

I don't know what to buy because I don't know why and when they are most effective. Beyond using them painted bare with wax worms to get the offering below my bobber, I don't have a clue. Are dressed jigs alone effective?

I would appreciate any guidance,
FF


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Let me start out by saying, "I'm not the GL Floats and Jigs spokesman."
He's probably not gonna post pics and price list on here because the mods would most likely frown upon him doing so. If ya wanna contact him, a PM on here or Facebook will probably get you a quicker reply.
As for his jigs and customer service, top shelf stuff. I have a box full of his jigs as well as Optimax 115's and TSR770's. All are excellent jigs made by the guys themselves, I highly recommend all three.
As far as which jigs to buy, ya gotta let the fish tell ya what they're gonna eat, a good idea would be to get a little bit of everything. It's no different than using eggs......... Bags or skein?... Which color?... Dime or nickle sized?... ect.
Each of these guys are great to work with and will take care of what you're looking for, but they're probably not gonna use MS as a store front.
If you want to see some of these guy's work, PM me your email addy and I'd be more than happy to send you some pics. 

Good luck,
J


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks J PM sent


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

jigs are pretty easy to make if you have a simple fly vice. I use nail polish for the heads. Most of the commercially made jigs cost about a buck a piece or more and you can make them for about a third of that. If you have something to secure the hook, then all you need is some marabou, chennile, thread and bobbin, and saddle hackle in a couple different colors.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Jerrob,

Thanks for the shutout, I appreciate it.

Fishinfever,

I live in Robinson, just south of Grand Haven. PM me if you want, I can hook you up with jigs or just some info to get your questions answered.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

optimax115 said:


> Jerrob,
> 
> Thanks for the shutout, I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


You're welcome and thank you. I dig your jigs too, so don't sell them all to this guy, he'll just catch fish with them.

fishinfever, email sent and good luck to ya.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

It is encouraging to know that there are great guys on here willing to help a newbie out. Thanks Jerrob.

Optimax I will send you a PM after I digest the information that Jerrob shared with me. I also appreciate your willingness to help me.

Tight lines,
FF


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

flyrodder46 said:


> Look for jigs that are made with 2X heavy hooks, Mustad 32833 are a common 2X jig hook. They are not normally found in most stores, but there are some stores that carry 2X heavy jigs. There are several guys on this site that make them, check out Great Lakes Floats and Jigs on Facebook, or Troutguy26 on here, he should be able to help you with just about any color you would want.
> 
> D


I didn't mean to leave you out Denny. Knowing what I know now I am able to appreciate your advice much more.

Also, I am looking forward to catching a Steelhead on that centerpin rig you helped me with. Soon I hope.
Thanks,
FF


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope the jigs work out well for ya! 

For anyone else looking for jigs, I tossed a couple packages up in the classifieds


----------



## Josephg.wisniewski (Nov 20, 2014)

Jammin jigs as far colors are the best. Hooks aren't great but make the sacrifice due to the fish results. Pretty much all of my fish have come off glow jigs and jammin has produced the best.


----------

